# MILAN | WPP Campus | 70m x 4 | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*WPP Campus Milan*

_WPP is the world leader in communications services. A global powerhouse of creative talent, we help clients understand and reach audiences, build brands, sell products and services, grow their businesses and prepare for the future._

*In Milan, a group of leading creative agencies aim to redevelop a collection of low-rise and neglected industrial buildings with a canal facing frontage of over 200 metres establishing a new centre of excellence for the future.*








The WPP Campus Milan, spanning over a 30,000 sqm site, will host 65 international companies working the the fields of advertising, marketing and new media.








The UK-based architecture studio BDG, which has curated various WPP campus around the world -such as those of New York City, Shanghai and London- has redesigned the area. Italian architecture firm BMS has collaborated too.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

aedes-siiq.com​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates*




















urbanfile​


----------



## Higure (Apr 27, 2019)

Qualcuno ha qualche aggiornamento?


----------



## Higure (Apr 27, 2019)

ERR


----------



## gruppofoschia (Nov 11, 2014)

https://www.engage.it/agenzie/wpp-i...izioni-nel-digital/208117#KvkpXsXYGHpC63TF.97



> E mentre si guarda al 2020, e a maggio in particolare, come il momento in cui si dovrebbe avviare il trasferimento delle oltre 65 società del gruppo nel nuovo headquarter a Milano, operazione che si sta rivelando più complessa del previsto a causa dei tanti intoppi legati alla riconversione dell’area dell’ex Richard Ginori dove sorge il nuovo WPP Campus, non si fermano le operazioni di scouting di realtà sul mercato che possano portare un valore aggiunto e nuove competenze all’interno della società.


----------

